# 5 Rat Cage???



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

So, I have found myself in the possession of 5 male rats. 1 adult and 4 babies. I am thinking about getting a big bird flight cage and adding floors and levels for a rat cage. Does anybody know of a good way to do this? Or does anyone know of a rat cage big enough for the 5 of them??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

A single Critter Nation or Ferret Nation


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

A double critter nation a ferret nation or a fiesty ferret cage


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I second the critter nation (or double critter nation). my five boys (2 adults, 3 babies) love it.

Martin cages are also a good choice.

If you need a temp cage in the meantime look on craigslist for a large cage.


----------



## kelii (Dec 18, 2012)

I loved this one when I had 5 boys http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bird-Ferret...404?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7cd22e74


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I had that cage ( the cageworld one) and I hated mine ... I felt like it was way too crowded


----------



## kelii (Dec 18, 2012)

I took the wire bottom, cut a hole in it, and made a complete second floor between the two doors with it.


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

I have the perfect cage.....It's a Martin's Ferret Highrise. Get it custom with rat-sized wire and you're set. It is 30 L by 18 D b 48 H (inches) so it will fit in smaller depth locations. Can't promise that it will be cheaper, but it provides a lot more useable space than a CN if you ask me. It has multiple levels and such.

(Link to the site: http://martinscages.com/products/cages/ferret/)


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

kelii said:


> I took the wire bottom, cut a hole in it, and made a complete second floor between the two doors with it.


 i did too lol ... i HATED cleaning that second level


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Del...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000CMHWZC

This cage would be good for five rats but because you have babies you'd need to cover it in extra wire to prevent escaping. It can hold up to six rats if space is used wisely


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

forgot to add, i had my six females in there and they were quite content. Now it has my two adult females in there and once Nymeria is older she'll head in there with them. We really love it and find it very easy to clean, assemble, and access our rats on all levels.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a bird flight cage for my girls. It's actually an aviary so it's over six feet high and very roomy. I've built levels with scrap wood covered in fleece that can be connected to the wires with a lot of different hardware options, depending on how construction savvy you are. If you don't want to pour a lot of time, money, and effort into building the custom cage out of the birdcage, though, I'd go with the above options. I only went with the aviary because a friend was selling it for a reasonable price and I love spending time on cage mods. If you decide to go with a birdcage, feel free to PM me and I can give you specifics on building levels.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> I have a bird flight cage for my girls. It's actually an aviary so it's over six feet high and very roomy. I've built levels with scrap wood covered in fleece that can be connected to the wires with a lot of different hardware options, depending on how construction savvy you are. If you don't want to pour a lot of time, money, and effort into building the custom cage out of the birdcage, though, I'd go with the above options. I only went with the aviary because a friend was selling it for a reasonable price and I love spending time on cage mods. If you decide to go with a birdcage, feel free to PM me and I can give you specifics on building levels.


I would like to see that please


----------



## EndlessDream (Jul 9, 2012)

I got a second-hand cage (this one )without any levels for my boys and made levels with things I found at dollar tree. Cooling racks, wire mesh organizational dividers, plastic trays... Low sided plastic trays/baskets were the best; easiest to clean since I don't have to cover them with fleece (I most certainly did with the cooling racks; their bars are way too far apart for safety) and they have holes in the side which made it very easy to just zip-tie them to the cage. They're still sturdy too; I had a concrete block in one for keeping nails filed down and it didn't show any signs of strain. Took it out when my boys started chewing the zip-ties, though. Also little houses and lots of hammocks around make great ways for the boys to jump and climb from level to level; they don't have any ladders or ramps anymore since they didn't use them, they just prefer jumping! I think their favorite part is the lava ledge, they're always pushing each other trying to perch on it, and you can attach it anywhere on the cage walls for them to use to jump to upper levels.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a double ferret nation for my two boys now, and it is huge! I would think that it would be big enough for 5. And the thing I love about it is that you can seperate the top and bottom levels to make two seperate cages.


----------



## rattie_lover (Jan 1, 2013)

CRITTER NATION!!!!!!! lol


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

You could do a single critter nation, but if there's five I'd really go for a double. My three girls are in a DCN and sometimes I wonder if they have enough room. -_-" They're all super hyper and get bored easily though, even though I spend a fortune on toys for them to climb and chew. lol My dream is to get my second boy neutered and somehow get all 5 of my rats to get along (the girls hated the first neutered boy I got so I had to get him a companion  ) after I get a second DCN for my two boys... and then turn it into a quad. >: ) I think it would be fantastic and they'd have so much fun space to run around in. XD


----------



## PhoebesHuman (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a flight cage for 5 girls a while back and it was big enough for them, they could climb but I also had a lot of trouble with it. I had to modify it because the doors were so small that if I wanted to fit a level in I couldn't get their litter tray in, and then the two I had been looking after were very skittish and needed some encouragement but I couldn't get to them because the doors of the cage were so tiny that I would struggle. I was thinking of getting a Critter Nation, but as I'm not back down to three I'm okay with the Freddy 2 cage, I have never heard a bad review of the Critter Nation, although it is huge. There are some flight cages which are thought with small animals in mind, there are a couple on amazon in the UK (which won't be any use if you aren't in the UK) but ebay is always a good place to start looking for what you want


----------

